# Update for Kernel-Mode Driver Framework version 1.11



## Inti (Apr 26, 2009)

The following update will not install on my pc (update for Kernel-Mode Driver Framework version 1.11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2685811)).

I get error code 8004402F.

When I try, my pc ends up having to reverse the changes and will reboot itself twice before I'm back up and running again.

I am not a computer wiz and I don't know what to do. Our IT consultant simply tells me not to download it and turn off automatic updates, but I feel that if they say they're important they ought to be installed. I have also had other updates fail, but they will eventually install if I keep trying and install them one at a time.

I would be grateful for any help. Our pcs are only just about a year and a half old (windows 7 64 bit).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: [SOLVED] Microsoft Updates Failure - Error Number 8004402F


----------



## Inti (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you for your response. 

I have now downloaded the update tool (KB947821) and restarted my pc. Then I tried to install the update that I've had problems with and still had the same problem.

The other thing, the changing of environmental variables to TEMP, I had already tried before posting my query here (the only thing I was able to find myself). Unfortunately that did not work either.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This should replace any missing files.


----------



## Inti (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks. It has just finished and the message I get is "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations".


----------

